
Beyond the Game of Life - judegomila
http://www.judegomila.com/2013/01/beyond-game-of-life.html
======
guard-of-terra
The new blogger makes the reading impossible on my device.

I had the idea of 3D life where every other cell is unused (chess-like); then
every cell has 8 neighbors, but in 3D. But it seems that life rules make this
space stable. Didn't experiment with other rulesets.

------
paulovsk
wow, just... WOW.

I've never seen a simulation of Game of Life in several levels; it's yet more
impressive than I thought Game of Life could be per se.

~~~
jlarocco
A while back I made a plugin based Game of Life simulator.

I only created 3 plugins for it, but one of them was similar to the picture in
the article, where each new round of evolution is placed on top of the
previous level.

Here's a screenshot: <http://jlarocco.com/crap/3d_life.jpg>

If you're interested, the code is up on GitHub. It should work out of the box
on Linux, but I was having some problems getting the plugin shared libraries
to build and load on all platforms. I think OSX works, but it might still
require copying the plugin shared libraries into the .app. Don't know if it
works on Windows.

<https://github.com/jl2/LifeAutomata>

~~~
paulovsk
Interesting... thanks! I'm on windows, but bookmarked your project for the
future ;-)

